

Who Really Owns Your Drones? - clebio
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/02/who-really-owns-your-drones

======
junto
This is the world if tomorrow.

You cannot buy it but you have a lifetime rental agreement.

It cannot be bequeathed.

Your device is not yours but is owned by ACME Inc and all content is
accessible by Big Brother Global Corp. Your preferences and deepest inner
thoughts and desires shall be sold to the highest bidder, sliced, diced and
abused for profit.

The services are 'free'.

Do not dissent. You cannot win.

Death can set you free. Your memories remain our property.

------
clebio
Echoes of Cory Doctorow's talk The Coming War on General Computation,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUEvRyemKSg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUEvRyemKSg)

